# Muzzles make the dog more aggressive?



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

I have been muzzle training our 15 mos old shepherd who is reactive. 
Just now, I had her muzzle on, her sister came near then she growled at her. 

FYI she has been going to reactive classes which started the muzzle training. 
I think the muzzle is making her worse!

Is it possible?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It may be making her feel vulnerable which increases her anxiety.
If the class is asking too much of her too fast, that also may be playing into it. 
Is there a behaviorist in your area you can consult? Or take some private instruction from the trainer you are already going to?
FWIW, these two sisters may never get along, and you'll have to keep them separated for their own safety...wearing a muzzle through life isn't really fair.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Some dogs really resent being muzzled, while others actually become calmer and easier to work with. I notice this in my grooming salon. I rarely have to muzzle a dog anymore, but last week was a week from **** and I had to muzzle two of them. One became much more compliant with the muzzle on--he didn't REALLY want to bite me, but he was having a hard time with impulse control. Once muzzled, he knew biting wasn't an option, so he gave up. The other one fought tooth and nail and nearly injured herself trying to pull the muzzle off. It took everything I had to keep her under control. Eventually, she wore herself out and gave up, after which I was able to safely finish grooming her.

So, yeah. A muzzle can make things worse, as the dog can get frustrated and that can build up. In many cases it's temporary, until the dog gets used to wearing the muzzle and learns to accept it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> One became much more compliant with the muzzle on--he didn't REALLY want to bite me, but he was having a hard time with impulse control. Once muzzled, he knew biting wasn't an option, so he gave up.


When I had Karlo's hips/elbows x-ray'd, I muzzled him for the procedure. 
He was sedated but still awake and as we were waiting for the films to develop, he was laying on his back in the cradle, I took off his muzzle. That agitated him, once I put it back on, he settled back down and relaxed again. It also relaxes Onyx somewhat at the vet, she knows the option to bite is removed, so will fight less.
The muzzle places some pressure on the ears which is a calming point.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> It may be making her feel vulnerable which increases her anxiety.
> If the class is asking too much of her too fast, that also may be playing into it.
> Is there a behaviorist in your area you can consult? Or take some private instruction from the trainer you are already going to?
> FWIW, these two sisters may never get along, and you'll have to keep them separated for their own safety...wearing a muzzle through life isn't really fair.


The sisters get along very well. We had a couple of fights a month or so ago, we now know the situations that build bad energy. We no longer put them in those positions. We also reevaluated our training. Now it is peachy, until tonight, she did not want her sister near her with the muzzle. 

We do go to a controlled class as well as privates. 
We are working our way up to training her in detection. 

She is very serious and intense!

Do you have any suggestions on making her more relaxed with it on?


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh yeah, the muzzle isn't so she doesn't hurt her sister, the muzzle is for walks outside.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would ask your trainer, as they are familiar with her and her triggers....but short sessions with it on, ending it positively every time. It is a wire basket or leather muzzle?


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

It is a wire basket one.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Dotty said:


> The sisters get along very well. We had a couple of fights a month or so ago, we now know the situations that build bad energy. We no longer put them in those positions. We also reevaluated our training. Now it is peachy, until tonight, she did not want her sister near her with the muzzle.
> 
> We do go to a controlled class as well as privates.
> We are working our way up to training her in detection.
> ...


 
How about introducing it to the dog gradually - break her in with treats thru the muzzle, and then distractions like walking and/or OB seems to help with our guy.


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

We broke her into the muzzle over a two week period. 
Both dogs wanted to wear it! It was so fantastic for the treats you could get with it on.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

For some dogs it really does increase their anxiety while others it calms them down. Think about it like this. You're wearing a muzzle and know full well should some freak situation come up, you're real serious line of defense is removed because you cant bite. Dogs know this. It increases anxiety, especially if the dog already has some issues. You have removed their primary line of defense so an increase in reactivity is likely if your dog is already reactive. It's basically a mentality of "Must sound scarier so they'll leave me alone". Its similar to my boy Riley. He became reactive after a Saint Bernard almost killed him. He developed an "I'm gonna get you before you can get me" attitude if he saw another dog on walks. We worked with him pretty heavily on it but he never came around.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> It may be making her feel vulnerable which increases her anxiety.


I've got money that says she.ll growl if you bear hug her while she is approached too


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> For some dogs it really does increase their anxiety while others it calms them down. Think about it like this. You're wearing a muzzle and know full well should some freak situation come up, you're real serious line of defense is removed because you cant bite. Dogs know this. It increases anxiety, especially if the dog already has some issues. You have removed their primary line of defense so an increase in reactivity is likely if your dog is already reactive. It's basically a mentality of "Must sound scarier so they'll leave me alone". Its similar to my boy Riley. He became reactive after a Saint Bernard almost killed him. He developed an "I'm gonna get you before you can get me" attitude if he saw another dog on walks. We worked with him pretty heavily on it but he never came around.


Never seen it calm a dog...

But, I infact use it to block primary defenses to teach my dogs there are many ways to fight an aggressor


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I thought this was a very interesting video, just to see them work with this aggressive Dutch (with a muzzle), nothing else to add, this thread just reminded me of it. 

Dog Training Franchise: Now THIS is an aggressive dog!! - YouTube


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

Oh yuck
That was really upsetting. 
I hate to see a dog so anxious and unhappy. 
My gal just did s little rrrrr


----------

